# Format question



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

I know that the first time we see a character in a script, we introduce him/her in all caps.  But what about before we see the character and someone mentions him/her in their dialog?  Do we capitalize it then?


Thanks!


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2008)

Nope, just the first time.
If you are confused because you see people saying to do so, it's generally because it was done that way in the past in shooting scripts, etc.   Capping first appearance is one of the few things most people will agree about regarding spec scripts.

Definitely don't do "format capping" in dialog.


PS  You see people capping sound effects, music, props, sudden motion....all kinds of shit.   My question would be...WHY?


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

Right. Makes sense that way. I don't cap shizzle. Sound effects? I'll let the Foley Artist do that shit. Or CG or what have you. I stay away from all that shit. But here is a question. 

I have one scene where my hero is talking a potential ally into helping her. The are driving in a car over this bridge. I show them driving across this really beautiful suspension bridge at night. It's an actuall suspension bridge and it's all lit up in different colors at night. Rather that all that film school crap, I do an establishing shot from the water in the distance of the bridge at night. It's a visual element that kind of sets the stage for a switch from Act I to Act II. 

What does anyone think about something like that? Crossing a bridge? Symbolism and all that stuff.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 7, 2008)

Does a train go into a tunnel?


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

No. If your as up on your "movie" symbolism as you think you are, a train going into a tunnel signifies fucking. So does a log falling off a waterfall. LOL

Actually,when I wrote the scene, I had no intent for any symbolism. It was just a nice visual. Do a google on the "Ben Franklin Suspension Bridge" It really is beautiful at night. That is all I was going for. A little break from all the other stuff.   Lettin' it breathe is all.  But now that I think about the transition from Act I to Act II, it works if someone wants to think of it that way.

You see, a bridge signifies a transition. Not a sexual thing at all. 

Funny though. I hope your not making fun of me.

Are there any urban waterfalls?  I'm going for some big-time symbolism in my denouement. 

Yes it's cinematography which is not the screenwriter's job.  But I like the visual element.  And I do believe in coverage, that is one of the things they grade.  No film school crap in it.  Just an establishing shot.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 7, 2008)

*Why don't you read the scene?  Oh, that's right you don't read them unless you can say something good about them.  But how can you know that unless you read them?  

Your my favorite person on this here forum lin.    As a matter of fact, I would have stopped coming here several weeks ago.  You don't fuck about with folks.  I like that.  

Whatever.
*


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 8, 2008)

> Are there any urban waterfalls?



Spokane has a BIG waterfall park. (If you consider Spokane urban.)
Seattle has a very nice one that they turn off at night.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 8, 2008)

lin said:


> Spokane has a BIG waterfall park. (If you consider Spokane urban.)
> Seattle has a very nice one that they turn off at night.



OMG.  You thought I was serious.  The log off the waterfall was symbolism for sex  BACK IN THE TWENTIES FOR GOD'S SAKE MAN.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 8, 2008)

My personal experience is that sex was much better back in the twenties.  In the fifties it kind of sucks.


----------



## Mklangelo (Jun 8, 2008)

lin said:


> My personal experience is that sex was much better back in the twenties.  In the fifties it kind of sucks.



I had no idea you were that old.  


*WARNING:  This thread has just been deemed superfluous by the National Board of Superfluousness. 
*


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jun 8, 2008)

And condemed by the Department of Redundancy Department


----------

